# Uh-Oh!! Help or Advise PLease



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

One of my guppy females just gave birth and now she is swimming around vertically, as in head straight down and tail straight up...

Whats goin on here? Ill try and get a pic


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

whew....never heard of that. Sounds like a swim bladder problem. When my fish have just given birth some seem a little lethargic for a day or two, but that's about it. If it doesn't go away, my guess would be she is on her last moments.

New fish or had a while?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Had her about 3 months or so, this is her first batch of fry.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Some live-bearers die after giving birth because the process is harsh on the female fish. It is quite common. Some offprings of live-bearers are also deformed with a bent spine and such too, which causes some to not make it to adult hood.*


----------

